

DNS explained by a cat, that's the internet - dolfje
https://howdns.works/ep1/

======
vincentdm
Very nice...

But in the comic I got confused about how the resolver could start
communicating with the nameservers, given that they are themselves part of the
dnsimple.com domain. Where did it get the IP of the nameservers?

------
bobajeff
That was very pretty and cool. I liked it. Just a little confusing.

